# Khyber Rising: Eberron w/D20 Apocalypse(The Mystery & Horror begins!)



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 12, 2005)

_*A dark cave reeking of saurian stench greets you when you finally awake. Its definitely not the Rambling Reptile tavern in the Q’barran town of Dhohn that you were at some….how many days ago? 

You struggle to your feet, clad only in the suit you were born in. Your eyes adjust to the dim light & you realize that you are in a cell (as are many others). You grip the door of thte cell to test its strength----it opens easily…..

The world becomes clearer...and...you feel 'different', something isn't right---the torch light finally reveals that---*_

At present, I am only looking for character concepts. 
Character idea creation guidelines:
It would be nice to have a variety of races/genders. LA races will be dealt with using exp penalty. Monster races are fine, just run 'em by me first. I'll even allow one drow *IF* the concept is 'cool'  
Best concepts will get first starting positions.
Party size 6+.
Ability array: 18, 17, 15, 14, 12, 10 prior to racial bonus/penalties
Character level: 3rd
Gold: Per character level though at present you have nothing
Mutation Points: 10


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll be offline till the mornin am---feel free to post questions/ideas & I'll respond tomorrow..


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 13, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> bump




Greetings!

I'm interested. I was thinking of a Human barbarian warlock, if you accept the complete series. He would have been raised in a far away tribe which was exterminated by [insert custom campaign baddies]. Left to fend for himself, he would eventually have made contact with a fey power that he agreed to serve (hence the warlock).

Alternatively, I could give a dwarf fighter/rogue a shot. As a young dwarf, he left his clan to adventure because of his lack of desire to follow his father's footsteps as a locksmith. 

I actually don't know anything about mutations so if you'll have me, I need some help there.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Erudite (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Scorpionfolke,

I would like to play a forlorn Medusa archer. 

_Unlike most medusa, Anassa was not very interested in establishing herself in the 'family business*', wrestling for power, eating her sisters, and making her name great.  Well, okay, she did want to be famous.  And maybe a pretty trinket or three.  Picking up her bow, she headed for Sharn (and incidently foiling a sister's plan to eat her), where she at least knew that she could live without being beheaded.  While living there, she met up with (two of the other characters), who helped her figure out how to live among non-Medusa.  It was rough going, but eventually she got to the point where she could leave her veil at home and not have her hair attempt to poison people who cut her off on the street.

An expedition to Q'barra made sense at the time, with a reward involved (and the arrival in Sharn of a sister who wanted to make sure that when Anassa left the 'family business', she did so permanently), so off they went, made money, and were happily imbibing at the Reptile when things went sour.  Now her hair is pissed off, and the rest of her isn't feeling so hot either..._

* think a female medusa mafia.

This character requires Savage Species for the Medusa monster class (10 levels, LA +4; unless you have another way of dealing with this).
The feat Narrow Gaze (found in that book) will be required when she gets her gaze attack at higher levels.  For now I can pretend to have had the gaze, but lost it due to the strange circumstances she has found herself in).

Assuming the use of Savage Species:

*Anassa*, Medusa 3
female medusa (monstrous humanoid)
Lawful Neutral

6'0", 130 lbs, snake hair (changes color depending on mood), forked tongue, six fingers on each hand and foot, fair skin tanned by the sun, green eyes.

Str: 17 (+3)
Dex: 18 +2 racial = 20 (+5)
Con: 12 +2 racial=1 14 (+2)
Int: 14 + 2 racial = 16 (+3)
Wis: 10 (+0)
Cha: 15 +2 racial = 17 (+3)

Hit Points: 2d8 + Con (17)
BAB +2
Melee +5; snakes +5 melee (1d4+1 damage, poison (DC 13, 1 Str, 2 Str damage)
Ranged +7
AC:  16 (10 + 5 Dex, +1 natural)
Speed: 30 feet.

Special Abilities: Darkvision 60 feet, Scent

Feats: Blindfight (mutation), Point Blank Shot(medusa1), Rapid Shot(medusa1)
(She must take Narrow gaze at 4th level when she gets 3HD)

Skills:
+8  Bluff (5) +3 Cha
+8  Craft (Bows) (5) +3 Int
+8  Disguise (5) +3 Cha
+3  Knowledge (dungeoneering) (0.5) +3 Int
+2  Listen (Wis) +0 Wis +2 mutation
+10 Move Silently (5) +5 Dex
+1  Profession (Mercenary) (1) +0 Wis
+5  Search (Int) +3 Int +2 mutation
+7  Spot (5) +0 Wis +2 mutation
+5  Use Magic Devide (2.0)(cc) +3 Cha

Mutations:
ADRENALINE JOLT [MINOR]
You can flood your bloodstream with extreme amounts of adrenaline to temporarily boost your Strength or Dexterity.
MP Cost: 3.
Benefit: Once per day, as a free action, you can temporarily increase either your Strength or your Dexterity by 1d4+1 points. The increase lasts for a number of rounds equal to 3 + your Constitution modifier.

EXTRA DIGITS [COSMETIC]
You gain an extra digit on each hand and foot. The extra fingers or toes, although fully functional, do not confer any special benefit, nor do they hinder you in any way.
MP Cost: 0.
Benefit: None. 

FORKED TONGUE [COSMETIC]
You gain a forked tongue like that of a snake. Your new tongue might be a different color and longer than your old one.
MP Cost: 0.
Benefit: None.

HYPERSENSITIVITY [MINOR]
Your are particularly (some might say unnaturally) sensitive to your surroundings.
MP Cost: 3.
Benefit: You gain a +2 mutation bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. You also gain Blind-Fight as a bonus feat.

SCENT [MINOR]
You can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. You can also identify familiar odors the way humans do familiar sights.
MP Cost: 2.
Benefit: You gain the scent special ability.  Anassa uses her togue for this.

UNNATURAL SCALES [COSMETIC]
The color of your hair snakes changes drastically, assuming a hue or texture that is both unnatural and atypical of your species. Your snakes might be a single color, splotched, or patterned in some freakishly unnatural way. Your snakes might gain dynamic pigments that change color based on outside stimuli, such as exposure to ultraviolet light.
MP Cost: 0.
Benefit: None.

*EQUIPMENT*
Masterwork Composite shortbow Str 20
Masterwork Battleaxe
Masterwork Chain Shirt
Arrows (50)
Dagger
Potion of Cure Light Wounds
Backpack
Bed Roll
Dehydrated Rations (20)
Sack
Water Skin
Whetstone

Total Wealth: 2,700 gp
Gold Spent:
Gold Remaining:


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 13, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Greetings!
> 
> I'm interested. I was thinking of a Human barbarian warlock, if you accept the complete series. He would have been raised in a far away tribe which was exterminated by [insert custom campaign baddies]. Left to fend for himself, he would eventually have made contact with a fey power that he agreed to serve (hence the warlock).
> Alternatively, I could give a dwarf fighter/rogue a shot. As a young dwarf, he left his clan to adventure because of his lack of desire to follow his father's footsteps as a locksmith.
> ...





hey steve, I dont have a problem w/the warlock, though you will have to email me the info

dont worry about the mutations---wotc had the list of 'em that is in the Apocalypse D20 book & I will provide you w/the info as  to what the mutations do


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 13, 2005)

Erudite said:
			
		

> Hi Scorpionfolke,
> 
> I would like to play a forlorn Medusa archer.
> 
> ...




I have no problem w/the Savage Species book  ---I'll check it out tonight to see if theres anything i want to change


----------



## Erudite (Oct 13, 2005)

Cool.  I will make a few tweaks to the concept now and then, in the same post.  It is not often that one has the opportunity to play a monstrous class, but then again, Eberron makes it much easier.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmm, this looks intresting, an apocalypse touched campaign definately sounds like something I'm up for.  For concept I was thinking something along the lines of a scorned pet of the Efreeti.  Either Changeling or drow (depending on how "cool" my concept is   )

He/she would have turned out a normal individual of his/her species had it not been for it's ancestors unsavory practice of mussing with Ferina manifest zones, unfortunately for them one held in particular regard by fire genie.  With the usual grace of the ignorant his/her family attempted trade with the Efreeti and were wiped from Eberron for their impudence.  When the dust had setteled there were a number of non-combatants, those children capable of survivng the intense heat and bright light were made into slaves of the Sultan.

Unexpectadly a few survived to become regular house slaves, and later to become ascetics, a quickly debunked fad in the amoral culture of the Efreeti.  Forty years under the Sultans service taught the child to be deferential, cunning, and sociable; lastly, it taught him/her to use an opportunity when it came.  Such happened when a neighbor noble took offense to the Sultans ever spreading grasp, and caused a civil war within a small portion of Fierna.

Using this opportunity to escape, the slave fled into an open manifest zone on the NE border of Valenar.  The founding of a new monk order within it's borders proved espescially difficult within the tradition bound reaches the Elven nation, so ______ has decided to try his/her luck in the refugee towns of Q'Barra.  Towards this end ______ is drinking in the Rambling Reptile looking for recruits when...
-----------

Multiclass Monk/Swashbuckler, either a drow or a changeling.  I'm gonna need filled in on those mutations as well though.


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 13, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> Hmm, this looks intresting, an apocalypse touched campaign definately sounds like something I'm up for.  For concept I was thinking something along the lines of a scorned pet of the Efreeti.  Either Changeling or drow (depending on how "cool" my concept is   )
> 
> He/she would.........<snip> Towards this end ______ is drinking in the Rambling Reptile looking for recruits when...
> -----------
> Multiclass Monk/Swashbuckler, either a drow or a changeling.  I'm gonna need filled in on those mutations as well though.





either sounds fine


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 13, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> hey steve, I dont have a problem w/the warlock, though you will have to email me the info
> 
> dont worry about the mutations---wotc had the list of 'em that is in the Apocalypse D20 book & I will provide you w/the info as  to what the mutations do




kewl,

I'll prepare my character and email you scans of the warlock if my character is accepted.
How does the wealth work? Can we have magical tatoos for example?
How much cash do we start with (I'll need a GP value because I can never find that in the SRD).

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 13, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> kewl,
> 
> I'll prepare my character and email you scans of the warlock if my character is accepted.
> How does the wealth work? Can we have magical tatoos for example?
> ...




Yes on the magical tattoos---I'll have to wait till i get home to find the gold piece value for third level characters----u would think WotC would of put that chart in the SRD


----------



## Erudite (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Scorpionfolke,

For third level PCs the wealth is 2700 gp.

Cheers,
Erudite


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 13, 2005)

Erudite said:
			
		

> Hi Scorpionfolke,
> 
> For third level PCs the wealth is 2700 gp.
> 
> ...




thanks!


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 13, 2005)

just a couple notes: the game is of course set in eberron---it will be a dark fantasy/pulp/almost superheroes type game


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 13, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> just a couple notes: the game is of course set in eberron---it will be a dark fantasy/pulp/almost superheroes type game




OK, here is my character submission. 
It was too complicated to scan the warlock, so I decided to go pure SRD.
Also, I assumed full HP at 1st level & 50% thereafter.
BTW Scorpionfolke, would you accept the vow of poverty feat?   

Cheers,

SG


*Name:* Zoran
*Class:* Rogue 1/ Monk 2
*Race:* Changeling
*Size:* M
*Gender:* male
*Alignment:* LN
*Deity:* TBD

*Str:* 18 (+4)
*Dex:* 15 (+2)
*Con:* 12 (+1)                       
*Int:* 14 (+2)
*Wis:* 17 (+3)                
*Cha:* 10 (+0)

*Level:* 3     
*BAB:* +1

*Reach :* 5ft

*Speed:* 30
*Init:* + 2

*HP:* 25


```
[b]Total [/b] Base Armor  Shld  Dex  Size  Nat  unnamed  insight  Deflection[/B]
[b]AC:  15[/b]      10    +0    +0   +2   +0   +0     +0       +3         +0     

[B]Touch:[/B] 15               
[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10
```



```
Base    Mod     misc    [B]Total[/B]
Fort:...+3......+1......+0.........+4				
Ref:....+5......+2......+0.........+7				
Will:...+3......+3......+0.........+6   +2 against sleep and charm effects
```


*Weapon:* unarmed strike
*Attack:* +5 hit, 1d6+5 damage OR +3/+3/+0/+0 to hit, 1d6+5/1d6+5/1d6+3/1d6+3 damage (flurry+extra hands)


*Attack, Ranged:* shuriken
*Attack:* +8 to hit, 1d2+4 damage OR  +6/+6 hit, 1d2+4/1d2+4 damage (with flury of blows), range: 10ft, P 

*Attack:* longspear
*Attack:* +5 to hit, 1d8+6 damage, 10 ft reach, P

*Languages:* Common, Dwarf, Elf 


*Class Progression:*
  1:       Rogue
  2-3:     Monk 1

*Racial features:* 
+2 against sleep and charm effects
Disguise self at will, full round action
+2 bluff, intimidate & sense motive

*Class Features, Rogue:* 
sneak attack +1d6

*Class Features, Monk:* 
Unarmed strike: 1d6 
Flurry of blows
Evasion

*Feats:* 
- Deflect arrow (Level 1)
- Multiweapon fighting (Level 3)
- Unarmed strike (monk1)
- Stunning fists (monk1)
- Combat reflexes (monk 2)


```
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 52 (40 rogue 1 + 12 monk 2)

Skills               Total     Ranks    Mod     Misc  
Balance (dex)         +4        +0      +2      +4 for slippery surfaces (mutation)
Bluff (cha)           +2        +0      +0      +2 changeling     
Climb (str)           +12       +0      +4      +8 mutation (+4 extra arms, +4 wall climber)
Disguise (cha)        +14       +4      +0      +10 minor change shape changeling ability
Hide (dex)            +8        +6      +2
Intimidate (cha)      +2        +0      +0      +2 changeling
Jump (str)            +22       +6      +4      +10 mutation, +2 tumble synergy
Listen (wis)          +9        +6      +3
Move silently (dex)   +8        +6      +2  
Sense Motive (wis)    +11       +6      +3      +2 changeling
Search (int)          +6        +4      +2
Spot (wis)            +9        +6      +3  					
Tumble (dex)          +10       +6      +2      +2 jump synergy
```

*Mutations:*
*extra arms * (6 points)
*leaper* (1 point), +10 mutation bonus on jump checks
*claws * (1 point), 1d6 damage [assumed +1 with unarmed attacks]
*Wall crawler* (2 points) :You can walk walls and cling to ceilings like a spider. You have tiny barbs on your hands and feet to facilitate climbing, and your fingers and toes secrete a transparent adhesive that lets you cling to smooth surfaces.
As long as your hands and feet are uncovered, you can climb perfectly smooth, flat, vertical surfaces. In addition, you gain a +4 mutation bonus on all Climb checks. Wearing gloves or footwear reduces the bonus to +2, and wearing both gloves and footwear negates the bonus entirely.
You also gain a +4 mutation bonus on Balance checks when moving a cross a slippery surface. Wearing any kind of footwear negates this bonus.

*Scaly skin*, when in his natural form
*Horns*, when in his natural form
*Unnatural skin*, when in his natural form 

*Age:* Apparent Age: 22
*Height:* usually 5'9"
*Weight:* usually 220lb
*Eyes:* usually Blue
*Hair:* usually Black
*Skin:* usually Pale

*Background*
Zoran doesn't remember much of his childhood. All he knows is that we was an orphan, and grew up on the streets of [insert city approved by the DM]. He soon realized that humanity did not accept his kind, and was faced with fear and mistrust. In his early teenage years, he was almost beaten to death, and decided to flee the city forever. He stumbled upon a monastery, and was allowed to remain there in exchange for work. With proper nourishment, his strenght grew and the monks schooled him in the monastic arts. One day, his master told him he needed to find out who he was, so Zoran set out to explore the world that was so unkind to him in the past. He had only been 2 days out of his monastery when he awoke in a cell...

*Equipment*
Bracers of armor +1;  1,000 gp
Hand of the mage; 900 gp (mage hand at will)
Masterwork Longspear  305 gp 1d8 ×3 — 9 lb. Piercing 
Shuriken (50) 10 gp 1d2 ×2 10 ft. 5 lb. Piercing 
Monk’s outfit 5 gp 2 lb 
5 Potion of cure light wounds 250gp
2 potion of mage armor 100 gp
2 potion of magic weapon (oil) 100gp
30 gp left


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello, im about to post the char, want to do a druid. Will you allow a crocodile animal companion? if you dont i will do wolf. thanks


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 14, 2005)

Do you have room for one more player?  I like the concept you have going on here.  Are these mutations caused by the effect of magical radiation?  Perhaps some sort of energy given off by Khyber Dragonshards?  If so, then I think it would be neat to play a Warforged mutant.  It would be fun to think up ways in which the chaotic radiation could warp his artificial frame.

I thinking he was captured by a Cult of the Dragon Below, who experimented on/tortured him by shoving Khyber crystals into his body.  At one point, the energy causes his left arm to rot away entirely.

I'm thinking of making him a fighter/artificer, specialized in unarmed combat.  If allowed, I'd like to use the racial substitution rules from Races of Eberron, and when he reaches 5th level as artificer, have him make a new hand as his weapon familiar (kind of a crawling claw sort of thing, maybe attached to his arm stump with a retractable cord of some sort).


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 14, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> Hello, im about to post the char, want to do a druid. Will you allow a crocodile animal companion? if you dont i will do wolf. thanks




how 'bout a reptillian wolf


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 14, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Do you have room for one more player?  I like the concept you have going on here.  Are these mutations caused by the effect of magical radiation?  Perhaps some sort of energy given off by Khyber Dragonshards?  If so, then I think it would be neat to play a Warforged mutant.  It would be fun to think up ways in which the chaotic radiation could warp his artificial frame.
> I thinking he was captured by a Cult of the Dragon Below, who experimented on/tortured him by shoving Khyber crystals into his body.  At one point, the energy causes his left arm to rot away entirely.
> I'm thinking of making him a fighter/artificer, specialized in unarmed combat.  If allowed, I'd like to use the racial substitution rules from Races of Eberron, and when he reaches 5th level as artificer, have him make a new hand as his weapon familiar (kind of a crawling claw sort of thing, maybe attached to his arm stump with a retractable cord of some sort).




I wont reveal whats causing the mutations just yet (or who brought yall into the cave), so that part of your past wont work at the moment----u can use racial substitution----the hand be cut off I have no problem with


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 14, 2005)

BTW Scorpionfolke, would you accept the vow of poverty feat? 
I don't know too much about the Enberron campaign setting, so I purposefull created a characted that know little too. How did you like my char?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 14, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Ilumar
[B]Class:[/B] Druid
[B]Race:[/B] Gnoll
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] TN
[B]Deity:[/B] None, but reveres nature

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Level:[/B] 3              [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 15 +2      [B]BAB:[/B] +3 druid+racial  [B]HP:[/B] 55 (3d8+2d8+con)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3      [B]Grapple:[/B] +5           [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/-
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2      [B]Speed:[/B] 30' 20 w/armor [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4      [B]Init:[/B] +6              [B]Spell Save:[/B] 14
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0      [B]ACP:[/B] -5               [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a

            [B]   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]         10    +5    +2     +2   +0     +1   +0    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                  [B]   Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                3      +3   3     9
[B]Ref:[/B]                 1      +2         3
[B]Will:[/B]                3      +4         7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Keen Scimitar           +5       1d6+2      15-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common
Gnoll
Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Animal Companion
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step

[B]Feats:[/B]
Improved Initiative
Natural Spell

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 56 [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3.0
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                    0      2    0     2
Balance                     0      2    0     2
Bluff                       0      0    0     0
Climb                       0      2    0     2
Concentration               6      3    0     9
Craft(all)                  0      2    0     2
Diplomacy                   0      6    0     6
Disguise                    0      0    0     0
Escape Artist               0      2    0     2
Forgery                     0      2    0     2
Gather Information          0      0    0     0
Handle Animal               6      0    0     6 +4 with animal companion
Heal                        4      4    0     8
Hide                        0      2    0     2
Intimidate                  3      0    0     0
Jump                        3      2    0     5
Knowledge Nature            0      2    0     2
Listen                      6      4    0     10
Move Silently               0      2    0     2
Ride                        0      2    0     4 +2 for druid
Search                      0      2    0     2
Sense Motive                0      4    0     4
Spot                        0      4    0     4
Survival                    6      4    0     10
Swim                        4      2    0     6
Use Rope                    0      2    0     2


[B]Equipment:                  Cost  Weight  Armor/Shield Bonus[/B]
Dragonhide Breastplate      700gp  30lb   +5     
Keen Scimitar               2000gp 4lbs

[B]Total Weight:[/B]34lb      [B]Money:[/B] 0gp 0sp 0cp

                       [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            58    116   175  350 

[B]Level  Spells per day  Saves[/B]
0      4               14
1st    2+1             15
2nd    1+1             16

[B]Mutations:[/B] Wings Major, Gazing Eye Major, Glowing eyes cosmetic

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 185lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] White
```

Now for the animal companion:

```
[B]Animal Companion[/B]

[B]Name:[/B] Hairy
[B]Race:[/B] Hyena
[B]HP:[/B] 40 (4d8+8)
[B]Initiative:[/B] +3
[B]Speed:[/B] 50'       [B]Fly:[/B] 60' Average
[B]AC:[/B] 17 (+3 dex, +4 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 14
[B]Base Attack/Grapple:[/B] +3/+5
[B]Attack:[/B] Bite +5 melee (1d6+3)
[B]Special Attacks:[/B] Trip
[B]Special Qualities:[/B] Low-light vision, scent, evasion, share spells, link
[B]Saves[/B]
     [B]  Base  Ability Mod  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  4     +2           6
[B]Ref:[/B]   4     +3           7
[B]Will:[/B]  1     +1           2

[B]Ability Scores:[/B]
[B]STR:[/B] 15  +2
[B]DEX:[/B] 16  +3
[B]CON:[/B] 15  +2
[B]INT:[/B] 2   -4
[B]WIS:[/B] 13  +1
[B]CHA:[/B] 6   -2

[B]Skills:[/B] Hide +3(+7 in grass or undergrowth), Listen +6, Spot +4
[B]Feats:[/B] Alertness

[B]Tricks:[/B] Attack, Come, Fetch, Down, Guard, Heel, Track, Defend
```

Ilumar looks like your average gnoll, except that he was raised in a community that reveres nature. His ability to summon animals to his side makes him a true combatant.

He also is completely convinced that his animal companion, Hairy, is plotting agianst him.


Edit: done


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 14, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> BTW Scorpionfolke, would you accept the vow of poverty feat?
> I don't know too much about the Enberron campaign setting, so I purposefull created a characted that know little too. How did you like my char?
> 
> Cheers,
> ...





he seems fine so far  I'm not familiar w/the vow of poverty feat---i probably wont have a problem w/it, but dont take it if it will limit your ability to get _*'stuff"*_


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 14, 2005)

> Ilumar looks like your average gnoll, except that he was raised in a community that reveres nature. His ability to summon animals to his side makes him a true combatant.
> He also is completely convinced that his animal companion, Hairy, is plotting agianst him.
> And what hit point progression are you using, so i can finish this thing





Ilike the pc & 'Hairy"  

hit points are max!


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 14, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> I wont reveal whats causing the mutations just yet (or who brought yall into the cave), so that part of your past wont work at the moment----u can use racial substitution----the hand be cut off I have no problem with



 But could a Warforged be mutated, or would their construct-like physique mean that they'd be immune to mutation?  I'd like to have him look sort of non-symmetrical, the metal and wood parts of his body all twisted out of shape.


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 15, 2005)

Can you tell me how mutations work?
i like having my chars totally complete


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 15, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> he seems fine so far  I'm not familiar w/the vow of poverty feat---i probably wont have a problem w/it, but dont take it if it will limit your ability to get _*'stuff"*_




Ok, I won't take the feat then. It basically dissalows accumulating possesions (including magic items) in exchange for better AC and bonus feats. No problem, I lthink my character will do just fin the way he is.

HP have been adjusted to max.

The character is only waiting for the mutations to be ready to do. I have to say that I am pretty intrigued about what these mutations do!   

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Erudite (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Scorpionfolke,

I just wanted to check with you regarding the Savage Species Medusa class.  Is everything okay with using it?

Cheers,
Erudite


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 17, 2005)

How many more people are needed for the campaign to start?


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 17, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> How many more people are needed for the campaign to start?




6 would be great....

the mutations all have a point value----you will have 8 points to 'fill up' on---some mutations are 'cosmetic' & dont take points---you must take 3 'cosmetic ones & describe them---if they're not grandma safe, email me  

I'll find an online dice roller in the morning for yall to use (or you can find one that can verify rolls) I may be switching out some templates for some of the mutations---i'll post for sure about it in the morning....  

if u want to run a warforged---u can, though only one or two max in the group


----------



## Einan (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd like to play a shifter fighter named Lukas Navokk.  Straight fighter, mercenary type.  Is there still room in the game?

Einan


----------



## Erudite (Oct 18, 2005)

I definitely will need the mutation information, as well, since I do not own the d20 Apocalypse book, either.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 18, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> 6 would be great....
> 
> the mutations all have a point value----you will have 8 points to 'fill up' on---some mutations are 'cosmetic' & dont take points---you must take 3 'cosmetic ones & describe them




Hey Scorpionfolke

Will Changelings also have to have "cosmetic mutations". Wouldn't their form changing ability hide those cosmetic mutations? If not, what's the point of being a changeling?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Einan (Oct 18, 2005)

Here's Lukas Navokk, shifter for hire:

Name: Lukas Navokk
Class: Fighter 3
Race: Shifter
Size: M
Gender: male
Alignment: N
Deity: Traveler

Str: 15 (+2)
Dex: 19 (+4)
Con:  18 (+4)
Int: 10 (0)
Wis:  14 (+2)
Cha: 8 (-1)

Level: 3 
BAB: +3
Reach : 5ft
Speed: 30
Init: + 4

HP: 42 (Max)

     Total  Base Armor  Shld  Dex  Size  Nat  unnamed  insight  Deflection
AC:  14      10    +0    +0   +4     +0   +0     +0           +0         +0     

Touch: 14               
Flatfooted: 10

	Base    Mod     misc    Total
Fort:...+3......+4......+0.........+7	(+11 vs cold)			
Ref:....+1......+4......+0.........+5				
Will:...+1......+2......+0.........+3   

Weapon: Bite (while shifted)
Attack: +7 hit, 1d6+2 damage +1 fire damage

Weapon: Any (non-light)
Attack: +5 hit
Weapon: Any (light)

Attack: +7 hit 
Languages: Common

Racial features: 
Longtooth Shifter 2/day (when shifting, +2 strength and grows teeth for a 1d6 bite attack)
Shifting (Free action, lasts for 9 rounds)
Lowlight vision
+2 racial bonus to Balance, Climb and Jump checks

Feats: 
- Shifter Ferocity (When shifting, fight without penalty even if disabled or dying)
- Healing Factor (Heal class level in hit points when coming out of shift)
- Weapon Finesse (Applies to natural weapons)
- Powerful Charge (When charging, deal an additional 1d8 of damage if you hit)

Skills: 12 points
Balance +8 (+2 bonus +4 dex +2 Tail)
Climb +4 (+2 bonus +2 str)
Swim +2 (+2 str)
Intimidate +5 (6 ranks + (-1) cha)
Jump +4 (+2 bonus +2 str)
Listen +5 (3 ranks +2 wis)
Spot + 5 (3 ranks +2 wis)

Age: 25
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 240 lbs
Eyes: Yellow
Hair: Black
Skin: Tanned

Background
Lukas is a sword for hire, a mercenary who grew up in a small village near Sharn and who left as soon as he could, heading for the big city.  He’s gotten a few commissions as a guard and earned a fair reputation as a good man to have around in a pinch.  However, last night he began drinking with a little man who seemed, well, shifty.  Now he’s woken up in a cage, feels different and he is most definitely NOT HAPPY.

Appearance (after mutations):  
Lukas looks even more bestial than he did before the change.  Twin rams horns curve from his shaggy brow, which, like the rest of him, is covered in thick tiger-striped fur.  Claw extend from his fingers and a cat-like tail whips around behind him in a frenzy, betraying his mood.  Worse even is the burning smell of fur that exudes from him...

Equipment
None as of yet.

Mutations:
CLAWS [MINOR]
Your hands mutate into sharp claws.
MP Cost: 1.
Benefit: You gain a single claw attack that deals slashing damage dependent on your size: Small 1d4, Medium-size 1d6, Large 1d8. If you get multiple attacks in a round, you can strike with multiple claws. Your claws are treated as natural weapons and do not provoke attacks of opportunity.
Having claws does not adversely affect your manual dexterity.

FORCE BARRIER [MINOR]
You can generate an electromagnetic force field around yourself to deflect or absorb incoming attacks.
MP Cost: 3.
Benefit: As a free action, you can generate an invisible electromagnetic barrier around yourself that provides damage reduction 3/– against incoming weapon attacks and force effects. The barrier lasts a number of rounds equal to your current Constitution modifier (minimum 1 round). You can create the force field three times per day.

GREAT HORNS [MINOR]
You sprout horns capable of damaging or goring a target. The horns may be curled like a ram’s or pointed like a bull’s. Conversely, you may grow a single horn in the middle of the forehead, like that of a rhinoceros, or a large rack of antlers, like that of an moose.
MP Cost: 1.
Benefit: You gain a single gore attack that deals bludgeoning damage (*curled ram horns* or moose antlers) or piercing damage (pointed bull horns or one great rhino horn). The amount of damage depends on your size: Small 1d4, Medium-size 1d6, Large 1d8. If you get multiple attacks in a round, you can gore multiple times. Your horns are treated as natural weapons and do not provoke attacks of opportunity.

TAIL [MINOR]
You grow a thick tail. The tail may be fur-covered, slender and whiplike like a rat’s, or scaly like a lizard’s. Although the tail improves your balance and can serve as a weapon, it cannot be used for gripping objects.
MP Cost: 1.
Benefits: The tail provides a +2 mutation bonus on all Balance checks. In addition, you gain a single tail slam attack that deals bludgeoning damage dependent on your size: Small 1d4, Medium-size 1d6, Large 1d8. If you get multiple attacks in a round, you can strike multiple times with your tail. Your tail is treated as a natural weapon and does not provoke attacks of opportunity.

THICK FUR COAT [MINOR]
You grow a thick, protective layer of fur over your body.
MP Cost: 1.
Benefits: You gain a +4 mutation bonus on Fortitude saves against extreme cold temperatures.
Special: A creature with fur, scales, or chitin cannot gain this mutation.

LIVING FURNACE [MINOR]
Your body generates a tremendous amount of heat & your touch can cause things to burn
MP Cost: 3
Benefit: You deal an extra 1 point of fire damage with a successful unarmed attack or attack with a natural weapon. Three times per day, as a free action, you can channel & increase the fire damage to 2d6 points (instead of 1 point).
you gain a +4 mutation bonus on Fortitude saves against extreme heat temperatures.
This mutation does not grant immunity or resistance to fire.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 18, 2005)

I was looking forward to this one but considerations on the game I'm running is taking too much time, fraid I'll have to drop out of this one.  -Regards, Masleh


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 18, 2005)

roll 8 numbers 1-100

they will be taken in order as on your post---u may use an online dice roller or your own dice

mutations on changelings: the 3 required 'cosmetic' ones would only be noticable in the changling's 'natural' form----though it may adjust 'em as required even then


----------



## Erudite (Oct 18, 2005)

*Anassa's mutations*

mutations (1d100=10, 1d100=72, 1d100=58, 1d100=17, 1d100=50, 1d100=27, 1d100=52, 1d100=12)


----------



## Einan (Oct 18, 2005)

Lukas Navokk's Mutations:

Mutations

Mutations (1d100=25, 1d100=57, 1d100=48, 1d100=33, 1d100=59, 1d100=66, 1d100=82, 1d100=38)


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 19, 2005)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=169768


[71] = (71)
[11] = (11)
[16] = (16)
[68] = (68)
[34] = (34)
[92] = (92)
[53] = (53)
[69] = (69)
[61] = (61)
[34] = (34)

i think i rolled to many, but you can just take the first 6


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 19, 2005)

After goiong through the first of the rollers, I found some mutation types repeating (skin in this case). If we were face to face I could tell you to just 'reroll those that repeated, but that would take to long so I'm gonna go with option two---you pick 'em  

you have *10* points
heres the link to the wizards mutation excerpt/chart 

heres a cut & paste of the chart---the number at the end of each line is the point cost
*01-02 Extra digit Cosmetic 0 
03-04 Fins Cosmetic 0 
05-06 Forked tongue Cosmetic 0 
07-08 Horns Cosmetic 0 
09-10 Scaly skin Cosmetic 0 
11-12 Thin fur coat Cosmetic 0 
13-14 Unnatural eyes Cosmetic 0 
15-16 Unnatural hair Cosmetic 0 
17-18 Unnatural skin Cosmetic 0 
19-20 Unnatural voice Cosmetic 0 
21-22 Acidic saliva Minor 1 
23 Adrenaline jolt Minor 3 
24 Chameleon skin Minor 1 
25-26 Claws Minor 1 
27 Darkvision Minor 3 
28 Direction sense Minor 1 
29-30 Energy diffusion Minor 2 
31-32 Fangs Minor 1 
33-34 Force barrier Minor 3 
35-36 Gill Minor 2 
37-38 Great horns Minor 1 
39 Hypersensitivity Minor 3 
40 Leaper Minor 1 
41 Living furnace Minor 3 
42 Psionic talent, minor Major 2 
43 Radiation resistance Minor 3 
44 Scaly armor Minor 3 
45-46 Scent Minor 2 
47-48 Second wind Minor 2 
49-50 Smokescreen Minor 1 
51 Tail Minor 1 
52 Thick fur coat Minor 1 
53 Thick hide Major 3 
54 Trip attack Minor 3 
55-56 Ultra immune system Minor 2 
57 Wall crawler Minor 2 
58 Webbed digits Minor 1 
59 Adaptive body Major 6 
60 Blindsight Major 5 
61 Danger sense Major 6 
62 Dual brains Major 5 
64 Echolocator Major 5 
64 Elasticity Major 5 
65-66 Energy absorption Major 4 
67-68 Enlarged form Major 6 
69-70 Exoskeleton Major 5 
71 Extra arms Major 6 
72-73 Gazing eye Major 4 
74 Pheromone attraction Major 6 
75 Plant traits Major 5 
76 Prehensile tail Major 4 
77 Prickly pear Major 4 
78-79 Psionic talent, major Major 6 
80 Psionic talent, moderate Major 4 
81 Quadruped Major 4 
82 Radioactive Major 5 
83 Shocker Major 4 
84 Skeletal reinforcement Major 5 
85-86 Stinger Major 4 
87-88 Telekinetic mind Major 5 
89-90 Telepathy Major 5 
91-92 Tentacle Major 6 
93 Venomous bite Major 4 
94 Very thick hide Major 6 
95-96 Vexing voice Major 4 
97-98 Wings Major 6 
99-100 X-Ray vision Major 6 *


----------



## Einan (Oct 19, 2005)

Nifty.  Lukas will choose the following mutations (I don't have any idea what they mean or do aside from the obvious connotations):

33-34 Force barrier Minor 3
25-26 Claws Minor 1 
52 Thick fur coat Minor 1 
41 Living furnace Minor 3
37-38 Great horns Minor 1
51 Tail Minor 1  (I always wanted a tail.  Sigh.)

Sound good?  Ought to gel nicely with the lowered charisma and all-around beastly appearance.

Einan/Lukas Navokk


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 19, 2005)

heres the ones that are in the d20/modern srd---the others you can ask me about

ACIDIC SALIVA [MINOR]
Your saliva can burn other creatures like acid.
MP Cost: 1.
Benefit: Your bite attack deals an extra 1d4 points of acid damage with each successful hit.
Special: You must have a natural bite attack to take this mutation. You cannot gain this mutation if you have the Venomous Bite mutation.

ADRENALINE JOLT [MINOR]
You can flood your bloodstream with extreme amounts of adrenaline to temporarily boost your Strength or Dexterity.
MP Cost: 3.
Benefit: Once per day, as a free action, you can temporarily increase either your Strength or your Dexterity by 1d4+1 points. The increase lasts for a number of rounds equal to 3 + your Constitution modifier.

CLAWS [MINOR]
Your hands mutate into sharp claws.
MP Cost: 1.
Benefit: You gain a single claw attack that deals slashing damage dependent on your size: Small 1d4, Medium-size 1d6, Large 1d8. If you get multiple attacks in a round, you can strike with multiple claws. Your claws are treated as natural weapons and do not provoke attacks of opportunity.
Having claws does not adversely affect your manual dexterity.

DARKVISION [MINOR]
You gain darkvision.
MP Cost: 3.
Benefit: You can see in total darkness out to a range of 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only but is otherwise like normal sight.

ECHOLOCATOR [MAJOR]
You develop the ability to absorb sound waves and translate them into mental images that accurately portray the surrounding environment. This ability is similar to a bat’s ability to operate and hunt in total darkness via echolocation.
MP Cost: 5.
Benefit: You gain the blindsight ability out to a range of 60 feet.

ELASTICITY [MAJOR]
You can bend and twist your body in unnatural ways and squeeze through very tight spaces.
MP Cost: 4.
Benefit: You gain a +10 mutation bonus on Escape Artist checks. Moreover, you can squeeze through an opening or passage one-tenth as wide and tall as your height, in inches. A creature using this mutation to move through a tight space moves at one-quarter normal speed.

ENERGY ABSORPTION [MAJOR]
You can absorb impressive amounts of harmful energy.
MP Cost: 4.
Benefit: You gain resistance 10 to two types of energy or resistance 20 to one type of energy, chosen from the following list: acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic/concussion.

ENERGY DIFFUSION [MINOR]
Your body’s ability to withstand energy damage increases.
MP Cost: 2.
Benefit: You gain resistance 5 to two types of energy or resistance 10 to one type of energy, chosen from the following list: acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic/concussion.

ENLARGED FORM [MAJOR]
You grow, becoming an freakishly large specimen of your kind.
MP Cost: 6.
Benefits: You become as large as your size category allows (8 feet tall for Medium-size characters, 4 feet tall for Small characters). However, you function in many ways as if you were one size category larger. Whenever you are subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), you are treated as one size larger when it is advantageous to you. You are also considered to be one size larger when determining whether special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect you. You can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty (for example, a Medium-size character with this mutation can wield a Large weapon one-handed).
This mutation does not change your face or reach.

EXOSKELETON [MAJOR]
A thick exoskeleton forms over your skin. The exoskeleton usually consists of interlocking plates of bone or chitin covering 90% or more of your body.
MP Cost: 5.
Benefit: You gain a +3 natural armor bonus to Defense, or your existing natural armor bonus improves by 3.
Special: A creature with fur, scales, or the Scaly Armor mutation cannot gain this mutation.

EXTRA ARMS [MAJOR]
You grow an additional pair of arms. The extra arms look and behave exactly like your other arms.
MP Cost: 6.
Benefit: As a creature with more than two arms, you gain a +4 mutation bonus on Climb checks and grapple checks. For the purposes of combat, both extra arms are treated as “off hands” (that is, you still have only one primary hand).
Special: If you have three or more natural claw attacks, you meet the prerequisites for the Multiattack feat. This mutation does not give you Multiattack as a bonus feat, however.

EXTRA DIGITS [COSMETIC]
You gain an extra digit on each hand and foot. The extra fingers or toes, although fully functional, do not confer any special benefit, nor do they hinder you in any way.
MP Cost: 0.
Benefit: None.

FANGS [MINOR]
Your teeth mutate into vicious fangs.
MP Cost: 1.
Benefit: You gain a vicious bite attack that deals piercing damage dependent on your size: Small 1d4, Medium-size 1d6, Large 1d8. If you get multiple attacks in a round, you can bite multiple times. Your bite is treated as a natural weapon and does not provoke attacks of opportunity.
Special: This mutation can be used in conjunction with the Acidic Saliva or Venomous Bite mutation.

FINS [COSMETIC]
Your body sprouts fishlike fins. A fin might begin on the top of your head and go all the way down your spine. Others might appear on your forearms or calves, or they might sprout from your shoulders or ears. The fins confer no special abilities.
MP Cost: 0.
Benefit: None.

FORCE BARRIER [MINOR]
You can generate an electromagnetic force field around yourself to deflect or absorb incoming attacks.
MP Cost: 3.
Benefit: As a free action, you can generate an invisible electromagnetic barrier around yourself that provides damage reduction 3/– against incoming weapon attacks and force effects. The barrier lasts a number of rounds equal to your current Constitution modifier (minimum 1 round). You can create the force field three times per day. 
Special: Portable electronic devices such as cell phones, sensor comps, and headsets temporarily cease to function if held or worn by you while the electromagnetic force barrier is in effect.

FORKED TONGUE [COSMETIC]
You gain a forked tongue like that of a snake. Your new tongue might be a different color and longer than your old one.
MP Cost: 0.
Benefit: None.

GAZING EYE [MAJOR]
You grow an extra eye in the middle of your forehead. In addition to improving your visual acuity, the “weird eye” gives you a special gaze attack that makes other creatures tremble.
MP Cost: 4.
Benefits: The extra eye grants a +2 mutation bonus on Search and Spot checks.
As a free action, you can use the extra eye to make a special gaze attack against one creature within 20 feet. The creature must succeed on a Will save (DC 10 + one-half your level + your Charisma modifier) or be shaken for 2d6 rounds. This gaze attack is a mind-affecting compulsion, and any creature that successfully saves against your gaze attack cannot be affected again for 24 hours. The gazing eye has no effect on other creatures with gazing eyes.

GILLS [MINOR]
You grow a set of gills that can draw the oxygen out of water. The gills appear on your neck, chest, or back (near your windpipe or lungs).
MP Cost: 2.
Benefit: You can breathe both air and water. You can operate underwater indefinitely, with no fear of drowning.

GREAT HORNS [MINOR]
You sprout horns capable of damaging or goring a target. The horns may be curled like a ram’s or pointed like a bull’s. Conversely, you may grow a single horn in the middle of the forehead, like that of a rhinoceros, or a large rack of antlers, like that of an moose.
MP Cost: 1.
Benefit: You gain a single gore attack that deals bludgeoning damage (curled ram horns or moose antlers) or piercing damage (pointed bull horns or one great rhino horn). The amount of damage depends on your size: Small 1d4, Medium-size 1d6, Large 1d8. If you get multiple attacks in a round, you can gore multiple times. Your horns are treated as natural weapons and do not provoke attacks of opportunity.

HORNS [COSMETIC]
Two or more tiny horns sprout from your head, shoulders, or arms. These blunt-tipped nubs are too small to serve any use in combat.
MP Cost: 0.
Benefit: None.

HYPERSENSITIVITY [MINOR]
Your are particularly (some might say unnaturally) sensitive to your surroundings.
MP Cost: 3.
Benefit: You gain a +2 mutation bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. You also gain Blind-Fight as a bonus feat.

LEAPER [MINOR]
You gain the ability to leap incredible distances.
MP Cost: 1.
Benefit: You gain a +10 mutation bonus on all Jump checks.

PHEROMONE ATTRACTION [MAJOR]
You can regulate the production of pheromones in your body and release them at will, altering the moods of other nearby creatures.
MP Cost: 6.
Benefits: You gain a +4 mutation bonus on all Bluff, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, and Intimidate checks made against creatures within 30 feet of you.
Special: You cannot take this mutation if you have the Pheromonal Repulsion drawback.

PREHENSILE TAIL [MAJOR]
You grow a tail that can grasp and hold objects.
MP Cost: 4.
Benefits: A prehensile tail grants a +2 mutation bonus on Balance checks. It can also grasp and manipulate a simple object up to one size category smaller than the creature’s size category. A prehensile tail cannot be used to operate a piece of equipment that requires opposable digits or fine motor control (such as a cell phone).
A creature can “hang” from its prehensile tail indefinitely by wrapping it around a larger object, thereby freeing up its other limbs. The prehensile tail isn’t dexterous or strong enough to fire ranged weapons or make melee attacks, however.
Special: A creature that already has a tail cannot gain this mutation.

PRICKLY PEAR [MAJOR]
Bony spurs or chitinous spikes protrude from your joints, giving you a jagged profile and making you dangerous to grapple.
MP Cost: 4.
Benefits: You deal 1d4 points of piercing damage to any creature you are grappling or any creature that grapples you. Furthermore, you deal 1d4 points of piercing damage per round to any creature that swallows you using the swallow whole ability. 

RADIOACTIVE [MAJOR]
You are immune to some radiation and can emit bursts of harmful radiation from your body.
MP Cost: 5.
Benefits: You are immune to mild, low, and moderate degrees of radiation exposure. In addition, your body acts as a radiation battery, storing the energy for later use. Once per day as a free action, you may release a 60-foot-radius burst of radiation centered on you. All creatures within the burst radius are exposed to a moderate degree of radiation (Fortitude DC 18, incubation period 3d6 hours, initial and secondary damage 1d6–1 Con).

SCALY ARMOR [MINOR]
Thick, overlapping scales cover your body. The scales are hard but dry to the touch.
MP Cost: 3.
Benefit: You gain a +2 natural armor bonus to Defense, or your existing natural armor bonus improves by 2.
Special: A creature with fur, chitin, or the Exoskeleton mutation cannot gain this mutation.

SCALY SKIN [COSMETIC]
Your flesh becomes thicker and less porous, giving rise to a thin layer of scales covering your flesh. The scales are typically smooth and dry, like those of a snake, and can vary in color and pattern. The scales may not cover your entire body, instead appearing in patches on your face, neck, torso, and limbs.
MP Cost: 0.
Benefit: None.
Special: A creature with fur, scales, or chitin cannot gain this mutation.

SCENT [MINOR]
You can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. You can also identify familiar odors the way humans do familiar sights.
MP Cost: 2.
Benefit: You gain the scent special ability.

SECOND WIND [MINOR]
You can shrug off minor wounds with ease. 
MP Cost: 2.
Benefit: Once per day, as a free action, you can heal yourself of a number of points of damage equal to your Constitution modifier (minimum 1).

SKELETAL REINFORCEMENT [MAJOR]
Your bones become more resilient, allowing you withstand greater amounts of punishment.
MP Cost: 5.
Benefits: Your massive damage threshold increases by +3. In addition, the damage you take from a fall is reduced by one die. 
Special: This mutation stacks with the Improved Damage Threshold feat. You cannot take this mutation if you have the Brittle Bones drawback.

SMOKESCREEN [MINOR]
You expel chemicals through your pores to create an inky-black cloud of smoke, engulfing yourself and the surrounding area.
MP Cost: 1.
Benefit: Once per day, as a free action, you can produce a 20-foot-radius cloud of smoke centered on yourself. The cloud is stationary once created. The inky-black smoke obscures all sight, including darkvision, beyond 5 feet. A creature 5 feet away has onehalf concealment (20% miss chance). Creatures farther away have total concealment (50% miss chance, and the attacker cannot use sight to locate the target).
This ability functions underwater. A moderate wind or current disperses the cloud in 4 rounds. A strong wind or current disperses the cloud in 1 round.

STINGER [MAJOR]
A poisonous stinger erupts from some part of your body—usually a needlelike barb protruding from an arm or leg joint, or a scorpionlike stinger on the end of a tail or similar appendage.
MP Cost: 4.
Benefit: Your sharp stinger deals piercing damage dependent on your size: Small 1d4, Medium-size 1d6, Large 1d8. If you get multiple attacks in a round, you can sting multiple times. The stinger is treated as a natural weapon and does not provoke attacks of opportunity. In addition, the stinger injects poison into the target, with effects similar to puffer poison.
Special: This mutation can be used in conjunction with the Tail mutation, but the tail cannot be used as a bludgeoning weapon during the same round the stinger is used.

TAIL [MINOR]
You grow a thick tail. The tail may be fur-covered, slender and whiplike like a rat’s, or scaly like a lizard’s. Although the tail improves your balance and can serve as a weapon, it cannot be used for gripping objects.
MP Cost: 1.
Benefits: The tail provides a +2 mutation bonus on all Balance checks. In addition, you gain a single tail slam attack that deals bludgeoning damage dependent on your size: Small 1d4, Medium-size 1d6, Large 1d8. If you get multiple attacks in a round, you can strike multiple times with your tail. Your tail is treated as a natural weapon and does not provoke attacks of opportunity.
Special: A creature that already has a tail or the Prehensile Tail mutation cannot gain this mutation. This mutation can be used in conjunction with the Stinger mutation.

TELEKINETIC MIND [MAJOR]
You can perform minor telekinetic feats. 
MP Cost: 5.
Benefit: As a move action, you can move an unattended object weighing up to 5 pounds up to 15 feet in any direction. Using this ability does not provoke attacks of opportunity. You must be able to see the object you are affecting, however. You must concentrate on the object to move it telekinetically. If your concentration is broken while you are levitating the object (see the Concentration skill description the object falls.
This ability can be used at will. 

TELEPATHY [MAJOR]
You gain limited telepathic ability.
MP Cost: 5.
Benefit: As a free action, you can forge a telepathic link with another living creature within 100 feet of you. The creature with which you form the link must have an Intelligence score of 6 or higher, and it must be a willing participant in the link. You can communicate telepathically through the link even if you do not share a common language, but no special control or influence is established as a result of the link. If you and the linked creature move more than 100 feet apart, the telepathic link severs instantly. You can telepathically link with only one creature at a time during any given round, but the ability can be used at will. 

TENTACLE [MAJOR]
A single tentacle grows from your side or back. The tentacle might resemble an octopus’s suckered tentacle or a simple, scaly pseudopod.
MP Cost: 6.
Benefits: The tentacle grants a +4 mutation bonus on grapple checks. It can also grasp and manipulate a simple object of your size category or smaller. For example, a Medium-size creature can use the tentacle to grasp and manipulate a Medium-size or smaller object. The tentacle cannot be used to operate a piece of equipment that requires opposable digits or fine motor control (such as a cell phone).
You can “hang” from your tentacle indefinitely by wrapping it around a larger object, thereby freeing up your other limbs. The tentacle isn’t dexterous enough to fire ranged weapons, but it can be used to make a slam attack. The tentacle’s slam attack deals an amount of bludgeoning damage dependent on your size: Small 1d4, Medium-size 1d6, Large 1d8. If you get multiple attacks in a round, you can strike with the tentacle multiple times. The tentacle is treated as a natural weapon with a 10-foot reach, and attacks made with it do not provoke attacks of opportunity.

THICK FUR COAT [MINOR]
You grow a thick, protective layer of fur over your body. 
MP Cost: 1.
Benefits: You gain a +4 mutation bonus on Fortitude saves against extreme cold temperatures.
Special: A creature with fur, scales, or chitin cannot gain this mutation.

THIN FUR COAT [COSMETIC]
You grow a thin coat of brown or golden-brown fur, similar to that of a small mammal.
MP Cost: 0.
Benefit: None.
Special: A creature with fur, scales, or chitin cannot gain this mutation.

ULTRA IMMUNE SYSTEM [MINOR]
You develop a powerful immune system capable of repelling many poisons, diseases, and radiation sickness.
MP Cost: 2.
Benefit: You gain Ultra Immune System as a bonus feat even if you don’t meet the feat’s prerequisite. The bonus you gain on Fortitude saves against poisons, diseases, and radiation is treated as a mutation bonus.

UNNATURAL EYES [COSMETIC]
The color of your eyes changes drastically. The color, whatever it may be, is unnatural and atypical of your species. Perhaps your eyes turn dead black, maybe they change color to suit your mood, or perhaps they glow faintly in the dark.
MP Cost: 0.
Benefit: None.

UNNATURAL HAIR [COSMETIC]
Your hair or fur color changes drastically to a shade that is uncommon for your species. You may have fur or hair that is multicolored, streaked, splotched, or slightly luminescent. Your hair or fur may also change color with your mood.
MP Cost: 0.
Benefit: None.

UNNATURAL SKIN [COSMETIC]
The color of your skin or exoskeleton changes drastically, assuming a hue or texture that is both unnatural and atypical of your species. Your skin might be a single color, splotched, or patterned in some freakishly unnatural way. Your skin might gain dynamic pigments that change color based on outside stimuli, such as exposure to ultraviolet light.
MP Cost: 0.
Benefit: None.

UNNATURAL VOICE [COSMETIC]
Your voice changes in some marked fashion. It might change pitch or become more lyrical, raspy, whispery, or guttural.
MP Cost: 0.
Benefit: None.

VENOMOUS BITE [MAJOR]
Your natural bite attack injects poison into your victim’s bloodstream.
MP Cost: 4.
Benefit: Any creature you successfully hit with your bite attack must make a successful Fortitude save (DC 10 + one-half your level + your Constitution modifier) to negate the effects (initial and secondary damage 1d4 Con).
Special: You must have a natural bite attack to gain the benefit of this mutation. You cannot take this mutation if you have the Acidic Saliva mutation.

VEXING VOICE [MAJOR]
You can vex another creature using the peculiar resonance of your voice.
MP Cost: 4.
Benefit: Select any living creature within 30 feet of you as the target; the creature must be able to hear your voice to be affected. Upon hearing your voice, the creature must make a successful Will save (DC 10 + one-half your level + your Charisma modifier) or be dazed for 1 round. A successful save negates the effect. This ability is a mind-affecting compulsion usable three times per day. Using this ability is a free action.

WALL CRAWLER [MINOR]
You can walk walls and cling to ceilings like a spider. You have tiny barbs on your hands and feet to facilitate climbing, and your fingers and toes secrete a transparent adhesive that lets you cling to smooth surfaces.
MP Cost: 2.
Benefits: As long as your hands and feet are uncovered, you can climb perfectly smooth, flat, vertical surfaces. In addition, you gain a +4 mutation bonus on all Climb checks. Wearing gloves or footwear reduces the bonus to +2, and wearing both gloves and footwear negates the bonus entirely.
You also gain a +4 mutation bonus on Balance checks when moving a cross a slippery surface. Wearing any kind of footwear negates this bonus.

WEBBED DIGITS [MINOR]
You grow webbing between your fingers or toes and can move more easily through liquids.
MP Cost: 1.
Benefit: You gain a +4 mutation bonus on all Swim checks. Having webbed digits does not interfere with your ability to grasp or manipulate objects.
WINGS [MAJOR]
You sprout a pair of birdlike or batlike wings. 
MP Cost: 6.
Benefit: Your wings grant a natural fly speed of 60 feet (average maneuverability).

X-RAY VISION [MAJOR]
You can see into and through solid matter.
MP Cost: 6.
Benefit: X-ray vision allows you to see through 1 foot of brick or stone, 1 inch of metal or composite alloy, and up to 3 feet of wood, plaster, or dirt. Thicker substances or a thin sheet of lead blocks your vision. X-ray vision has a maximum range of 20 feet and allows you to see as if you were looking at something in normal light, even if there is no illumination.


----------



## ikazuchi (Oct 19, 2005)

*Character concept.*

Things didn't get any clearer for Jak when the door swung open. He's not exactly sure where he is or what the hell is going on, but he's willing to go along as long as he doesn't die. A quick tongue and quicker hands is all Jak really has to rely on, but with a good shot of luck, they'll do the job.

---------

In reality, Jak is a thief, and a pretty good one at that. Too many shots to the head, coupled with the one that landed him here has gone and blanked certain parts of his brain. He still has all his skills and feats, but is sorely lacking knowledge he has them. He'll gain the tendency of just *using* skills and abilities without realizing he's either done so or how he knows how to do something.

How's that sound before I dig further into his creation?


----------



## Einan (Oct 19, 2005)

I guess I just need the living furnace mutation, then.

Einan/Lukas


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 19, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> I guess I just need the living furnace mutation, then.
> 
> Einan/Lukas



Your body generates a tremendous amount of heat & your touch can cause things to burn
MP Cost: 3
Benefit: You deal an extra 1 point of fire damage with a successful unarmed attack or attack with a natural weapon. Three times per day, as a free action, you can channel & increase the fire damage to 2d6 points (instead of 1 point).
you gain a +4 mutation bonus on Fortitude saves against extreme heat temperatures.
This mutation does not grant immunity or resistance to fire.


----------



## Einan (Oct 19, 2005)

Ah... Love that burning fur smell..

Sorta puts the damper on the whole physical relationship idea though...  Poor Lukas.  Now he has to find himself a lady with fire resistance.  

Einan/Lukas


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 19, 2005)

*Ilumar, Gnoll Druid*

Wings Major 6pts
Gazing eye Major 4pts

Strange eyes:constantly cycle through spectrum


----------



## Erudite (Oct 20, 2005)

I updated Anassa with her mutations, too.


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 20, 2005)

Heres the rogues gallery for yalls pcs


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 20, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> Heres the rogues gallery for yalls pcs




Hey guys!

Could someone tell me what these mutations do?

59 Adaptive body Major 6 
61 Danger sense Major 6 
62 Dual brains Major 5 
75 Plant traits Major 5 
78-79 Psionic talent, major Major 6 
83  Shocker Major 4 

Also, I'm currently tempted by the following mutations:
Echolocator, Exoskeleton, wall crawler, living furnace & wings.

Scorpionfolke, would claws or a stinger stack with the monk's unarmed attack?

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 21, 2005)

Here's a couple of follow up questions for y'all:

How many times a day can "Gazing eye, Major (4pts)" be used?

Also, how would, "extra arms" work with the monk's flurry of blows attacks? Assume that the character takes the multiattack feat (or the multiple weapon fighting). Would he be able to do his regular flurry of blows with his "normal" arms, and get two additional attacks at -4 with his 2 extra mutated arms? 

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey yall, sorry that I wont be able to answer your questions till monday  ---hopefully we will be startin Wednesday---


----------



## Erudite (Oct 21, 2005)

That's fine, Scorpionfolke.  I'll put the finishing touches on Anassa this weekend.

Cheers,
Erudite


----------



## Einan (Oct 22, 2005)

Rock on!  I look forward to shaggy madness.

Einan/Lukas


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey guys, i'm fighting an ear infection atm---i hope to be able to answer all question tomorrow & get this game rollin shortly though


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 25, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i'm fighting an ear infection atm---i hope to be able to answer all question tomorrow & get this game rollin shortly though




Hey Scorpionfolke,

Hope you get better.

Here's a list of my questions:

1) What do these mutations do?
59 Adaptive body Major 6 
61 Danger sense Major 6 
62 Dual brains Major 5 
75 Plant traits Major 5 
78-79 Psionic talent, major Major 6 
83 Shocker Major 4 

2)would claws or a stinger stack with the monk's unarmed attack?

3) How many times a day can "Gazing eye, Major (4pts)" be used?

4) how would, "extra arms" work with the monk's flurry of blows attacks? Assume that the character takes the multiattack feat (or the multiple weapon fighting). Would he be able to do his regular flurry of blows with his "normal" arms, and get two additional attacks at -4 with his 2 extra mutated arms? 

After I get the answers, it'll take me 24h to optimize my character. I may switch the monk levels to fighter or maybe pure rogue (I'm thnking of taking the "extra arms"  mutation & it it doesn't make sence to keep the monk levels if flury of blows doesn't work with the extra arms...

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Erudite (Oct 25, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i'm fighting an ear infection atm---i hope to be able to answer all question tomorrow & get this game rollin shortly though




Take all the time you need, Scorpionfolke.  We'll still be hear when you are feeling better!


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 27, 2005)

Scorpionfolke, for when you are feeling better

is there anything else you need from us PC's to start this thing?

and do you need any more PC's or is this number good


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 28, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Scorpionfolke,
> 
> Hope you get better.
> 
> ...




Mutations attached in a doc file* (edit: file is 2 dang big!ARRGGHH!)*



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> 2)would claws or a stinger stack with the monk's unarmed attack?




the stinger would be secondary, but not the claws



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> 3) How many times a day can "Gazing eye, Major (4pts)" be used?




I want to say at will, but i'll givee a definite answer monday



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> 4) how would, "extra arms" work with the monk's flurry of blows attacks? Assume that the character takes the multiattack feat (or the multiple weapon fighting). Would he be able to do his regular flurry of blows with his "normal" arms, and get two additional attacks at -4 with his 2 extra mutated arms?
> 
> After I get the answers, it'll take me 24h to optimize my character. I may switch the monk levels to fighter or maybe pure rogue (I'm thnking of taking the "extra arms"  mutation & it it doesn't make sence to keep the monk levels if flury of blows doesn't work with the extra arms...
> Cheers,
> SG




#4) yes, will require multiattack feat


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 28, 2005)

lets try again  duh mutations


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 28, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> Scorpionfolke, for when you are feeling better
> 
> is there anything else you need from us PC's to start this thing?
> 
> and do you need any more PC's or is this number good





the 4 of yall will be fine---we will start monday *(HALLOWEEN!)* hopefully---just remember, that your equipment was bought before yalls mutations & some stuff may not fit any more---but you dont have to spend all your money, though you will have to find a smith to fix armor if u r to different


----------



## Einan (Oct 28, 2005)

Great.  I didn't buy any equipment.  Shall I do so, or do you just want to provide me with something suitable?  If you'd like, I can have an equipment list ready to go in zero time.

EInan/Lukas


----------



## Erudite (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh, hey!  I did not know we'd have equipment!  I'll do that this weekend.


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 28, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> Great.  I didn't buy any equipment.  Shall I do so, or do you just want to provide me with something suitable?  If you'd like, I can have an equipment list ready to go in zero time.
> 
> EInan/Lukas



ya, go ahead & get your equipment together


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 28, 2005)

Erudite said:
			
		

> Oh, hey!  I did not know we'd have equipment!  I'll do that this weekend.





ya, while u wont have it at game start, you will have the oppurtunity to claim it later


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 28, 2005)

i'll see yall monday


----------



## Erudite (Oct 28, 2005)

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 29, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> 2)would claws or a stinger stack with the monk's unarmed attack?
> *
> the stinger would be secondary, but not the claws*
> 
> ...




whoa, argl! [almost having trouble swallowing own saliva...]

Mutations taken:
extra arms (6 points)
tail (1 point)
claws (1 point)
Wall crawler (2 points)

ok, if I understand correctly.
1) Can stack monk's flurry of blows with "extra arms" mutation:
attacks at +3/+3/+0/+0 to hit (because -1/-1 flurry of blows [monk 2] + 2 attacks at -4 because of extra arms & +4 to hit [str 18])

2) claws stack with monk's unarmed attack
attacks at 2d6+4/2d6+4/1d6+2/1d6+2 damage, respectively ("claws" mutation stacking with monk attacks 1d6+1d6;  2 extra hands at 1d6 damage from claws; +4 str for monk's flurry of blows, +2 for off-hands from "extra arms" mutation).

3) can get extra attack, also at -4, from "tail" mutation (I assume that high str damage does NOT appy)?

Ok, if 1, 2 and 3 are true,  here are the total  of attacks & damage bonuses:
2 attacks with flurry of blows, 2 attacks with extra arms, 1 attack with tail; 2x+4 str (flurry), +2 (1/2 str) "extra arms"...  
+3/+3/+0/+0/-4 to hit, 2d6+4/2d6+4/2d6+2/2d6+2/1d6, respectively.

If this is ok, I'm going to make my changeling very charismatic, and give him a lot of "intimidate" ranks   

If you screw with him, he'll inflict a LOT of damage!

...gulp!...

SG

PS:Should I feel bad?  


EDIT: added "wall crawler" as final mutation


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey Scorpionfolke,

After a good night's sleep, I've accepted that this a wee bit too powerful.
So, if it's ok with you, lets assume that the claw only adds +1 to unarmed damage, instead than the full 1d6. While still good (as specially for a monk), it seems a bit more fair.

So, in summary:
+3/+3/+0/+0/-4 to hit, 1d6+5/1d6+5/1d6+3/1d6+3/1d6 damage

Also, can my character "hide" his tail and extra arms with his changeling abilities (sorta making them the same color as the rest of his body, keeping them tucked in)? If not, I'll probably change his race (it sort of defeats the purpose of being a changeling).

Cheers,

SG

PS: Mutations ROCK!!!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 30, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> PS: Mutations ROCK!!!




OK, character's complete (post #16).
I decided to take the following mutations:
Extra arms, wall crawler, claws & leaper.
I dropped the tail, I felt it was a bit excessive.

Scorpionfolke, please let me know if a +1 damage adder from the claws to the monk's unarmed attacs is acceptable - and let me know if you feel +2 is more appropriate   

Also, I assumed 2700gp starting wealth.

I'm ready and looking forward to start.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Erudite (Oct 31, 2005)

Dear DM and Fellow Players,

My access to the Internet is going to be largely limited to my work time, rather than the time at home.  This means that my ability to participate in PbP is drastically affected.  I'm not sure how long this will last (most likely several months), and my work connection is s-l-o-w and infrequent.  Unfortunately this means that I _ must_ withdraw from the games I tried so hard to be in.  I apologize deeply for any inconvenience this creates for any of you.  I hope to be back at the EN World PbP forums sometime late winter or next spring.

Regards,
Erudite


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 31, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OK, character's complete (post #16).
> I decided to take the following mutations:
> Extra arms, wall crawler, claws & leaper.
> I dropped the tail, I felt it was a bit excessive.
> ...





Whew! the plus 1 is plenty   right on the startin wealth---also put your pc in the rogue's gallery for the game---linked in one of the earlier post


----------



## ikazuchi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Enigma Jak*

I never heard anything back about Jak, but with Erudite saying he can't play, I figured I'd offer him up again as a potential character. Let me know what you think.


```
Jak
Medium-size Male Human
Rogue 3
Chaotic Good

Abilities
	STR 10 (+0)
	DEX 18 (+4)
	CON 12 (+1)
	INT 17 (+3)
	WIS 14 (+2)
	CHA 15 (+2)

Hit Points: 21

Initiative: +4

Speed: 30

AC: 14 (flatfooted 10, touch 14)

Vision: Darkvision

Special Qualities:
	Evasion (Ex) ~ No damage instead of half damage on successful save
	Sneak Attack +2d6
	Trap Sense (Ex) +1 bonus to Reflex save and +1 Dodge bonus to AC vs. Traps
	Trapfinding ~ May use Search skill to locate traps

Saves:
	Fortitude: +2
	Reflex: +7
	Will: +3

Base Attack Bonus: +2

Skills:
	Appraise 5
	Balance 12
	Bluff 8
	Climb 2
	Concentration 1
	Diplomacy 6
	Disable Device 7
	Disguise 4
	Escape Artist 4
	Forgery 3
	Gather Information 4
	Heal 2
	Hide 10
	Intimidate 4
	Jump 12
	Listen 8
	Move Silently 10
	Open Lock 8
	Search 9
	Sense Motive 4
	Sleight of Hand 8
	Spot 8
	Survival 2
	Tumble 10

Feats
	Combat Expertise
	Improved Feint
	Weapon Finesse

Possessions: None that he knows of.

Cosmetic Mutations:
	Thin Fur Coat, Unnatural Skin, Unnatural Eyes
	A strips and whorls of short, glistening black fur create tribal patterns across Jak's deep blue skin but never climbs above his neck, leaving only his metallic silver eyes to break up the dark, uniform blue of his face.

Other Mutations:
	DARKVISION [MINOR]
	You gain darkvision.
	MP Cost: 3.
	Benefit: You can see in total darkness out to a range of 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only but is otherwise like normal sight.
	
	LEAPER [MINOR]
	You gain the ability to leap incredible distances.
	MP Cost: 1.
	Benefit: You gain a +10 mutation bonus on all Jump checks.
	
	VEXING VOICE [MAJOR]
	You can vex another creature using the peculiar resonance of your voice.
	MP Cost: 4.
	Benefit: Select any living creature within 30 feet of you as the target; the creature must be able to hear your voice to be affected. Upon hearing your voice, the creature must make a successful Will save (DC 10 + one-half your level + your Charisma modifier) or be dazed for 1 round. A successful save negates the effect. This ability is a mind-affecting compulsion usable three times per day. Using this ability is a free action.
```


Things didn't get any clearer for Jak when the door swung open. He's not exactly sure where he is or what the hell is going on, but he's willing to go along as long as he doesn't die. A quick tongue and quicker hands is all Jak really has to rely on, but with a good shot of luck, they'll do the job.

---------

In reality, Jak is a thief, and a pretty good one at that. Too many shots to the head, coupled with the one that landed him here has gone and blanked certain parts of his brain. He still has all his skills and feats, but is sorely lacking knowledge he has them. He'll gain the tendency of just using skills and abilities without realizing he's either done so or how he knows how to do something.


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 31, 2005)

Erudite said:
			
		

> Dear DM and Fellow Players,
> 
> My access to the Internet is going to be largely limited to my work time, rather than the time at home.  This means that my ability to participate in PbP is drastically affected.  I'm not sure how long this will last (most likely several months), and my work connection is s-l-o-w and infrequent.  Unfortunately this means that I _ must_ withdraw from the games I tried so hard to be in.  I apologize deeply for any inconvenience this creates for any of you.  I hope to be back at the EN World PbP forums sometime late winter or next spring.
> 
> ...




Sorry u wont be able to game w/us right now, but, when u have the chance to get back online, give us a yell & I'll work u in


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 1, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> Whew! the plus 1 is plenty   right on the startin wealth---also put your pc in the rogue's gallery for the game---linked in one of the earlier post




OK, character's up in the RG.
Yeah, I figured that +1 was plenty   
BTW, did you check out my "jump" skill check bonus   

BTW, am I correct in assuming that my character can "hide" his extra hands using his changeling abilities by keeping them close to his body?

I'm defnitely looking forward to start this one!

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Nov 1, 2005)

ikazuchi said:
			
		

> I never heard anything back about Jak, but with Erudite saying he can't play, I figured I'd offer him up again as a potential character. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> In reality, Jak is a thief, and a pretty good one at that. Too many shots to the head, coupled with the one that landed him here has gone and blanked certain parts of his brain. He still has all his skills and feats, but is sorely lacking knowledge he has them. He'll gain the tendency of just using skills and abilities without realizing he's either done so or how he knows how to do something.





I'll allow jack


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Nov 1, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OK, character's up in the RG.
> Yeah, I figured that +1 was plenty
> BTW, did you check out my "jump" skill check bonus
> BTW, am I correct in assuming that my character can "hide" his extra hands using his changeling abilities by keeping them close to his body?
> ...




I'm definately gonna have to work at challenging yall

you can hide your arms

hopefully we'll be startin tomorrow


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 2, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> I'm definately gonna have to work at challenging yall
> 
> you can hide your arms




kewl!   



> hopefully we'll be startin tomorrow




Sweet. I'll be ready!
Cheers,

SG


----------



## ikazuchi (Nov 2, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> I'll allow jack




Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Nov 3, 2005)

heres the yahoo group for the game sign up if u wish---i'll be using this for archiving threads, posting of stuff that might make erics grandma unhappy, etc...


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Nov 3, 2005)

!----feel free to 'inflate' your character's background w/contacts (friends/lovers/pets/houses/etc...) &/or enemies (self explanatory) You can post your contact/enemy list either at ENworld or the group---if its not grandma safe, postat the group!

Also, a small note, the game takes place some 10 years after the official book time---I'll post some of the minor changes tommorrow on the board/group.

I also would like yall (at least most) to know each other---whether prior adventures or caravaan guard duty or whatever reasonable thing pops in your head

I'm also doing some sketches of the group---feel free to add details to your characters' descriptions on appearance of self & equipment


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 4, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> !
> Also, a small note, the game takes place some 10 years after the official book time---I'll post some of the minor changes tommorrow on the board/group.




Book, what book?

Also, did we just undergo our mutations, or have we had them since birth?

As far as knowing each other, I'd be fine to know y'all for either a very long time, or for only a few adventures. 

I know little of the setting, so Scorpionfolke, feel free to assign me some foes and friends that ou feel are appropriate. I have one special request: I want my char to have an ennemy that he's had since childhood (i.e. since he was a baby) that has only one eyebrow!   

Cheers,

SG


----------



## ikazuchi (Nov 4, 2005)

By book I think he means the Eberron Campaing Setting book.
As for previous contacts (friends or enemies), I am the GM's plaything. Jak's amnesia should hopefully be a source of constant amusement for Scorpionfolke.

As for Jak's description:
A strips and whorls of short, glistening black fur create tribal patterns across Jak's deep blue skin but never climbs above his neck, leaving only his metallic silver eyes to break up the dark, uniform blue of his face.
Once you can look past his strange skin color and eyes, Jak has a plesant enough face, with attractive but common features (he is definatly not nobility). He has a lithe, rapier-like build, though his legs are longer than his frame and hieght suggest, and thicker as well.

At the start of this story, Jak is wearing nothing but some rough-spun, grey wool trousers and soft leather slippers.


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok, working on backstory, planning on being a loner for a good portion of my life. Withmy sole rival  being my twin brother, a ranger. I will know the party, but they will just know me as an aquaintance. Working on more complete one now, and am open to suggestions through aim or email


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Nov 4, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Book, what book?



The eberron book---dont worry if u dont have it I'll supply some info for ya later



> Also, did we just undergo our mutations, or have we had them since birth?




when yall were awake last, yall were 'normal' for your race---now, you are strange  



> As far as knowing each other, I'd be fine to know y'all for either a very long time, or for only a few adventures.
> 
> I know little of the setting, so Scorpionfolke, feel free to assign me some foes and friends that ou feel are appropriate. I have one special request: I want my char to have an ennemy that he's had since childhood (i.e. since he was a baby) that has only one eyebrow!
> Cheers,
> SG




I'll see what I can do about the one eyebrow


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Nov 4, 2005)

ikazuchi said:
			
		

> By book I think he means the Eberron Campaing Setting book.
> As for previous contacts (friends or enemies), I am the GM's plaything. Jak's amnesia should hopefully be a source of constant amusement for Scorpionfolke.



MUHAHAHAHAHAAA...HACK!!!  



> As for Jak's description:
> A strips and whorls of short, glistening black fur create tribal patterns across Jak's deep blue skin but never climbs above his neck, leaving only his metallic silver eyes to break up the dark, uniform blue of his face.
> Once you can look past his strange skin color and eyes, Jak has a plesant enough face, with attractive but common features (he is definatly not nobility). He has a lithe, rapier-like build, though his legs are longer than his frame and hieght suggest, and thicker as well.
> 
> At the start of this story, Jak is wearing nothing but some rough-spun, grey wool trousers and soft leather slippers.



we could almost turn him into nightcrawler


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello, if you are still looking for more hero's I'd love to join. I won't be able to post a character/concept until tommorrow though as I'm gaming tonight and still have to get ready for that! Sounds like a very cool campaign so far though although I know nothing about Ebberon. Looking forward to hopfully joining up as I'm always willing to play a mutant! Any suggestions for what the party may need/want class-wise?


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Nov 4, 2005)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Hello, if you are still looking for more hero's I'd love to join. I won't be able to post a character/concept until tommorrow though as I'm gaming tonight and still have to get ready for that! Sounds like a very cool campaign so far though although I know nothing about Ebberon. Looking forward to hopfully joining up as I'm always willing to play a mutant! Any suggestions for what the party may need/want class-wise?





sure join on in---you'll have at least till monday to work on your pc since i'll be without a computer till then---whixh is ok since i picked up *Five Nations, Explorerers Handbook, & Heroes of Horror* today---should definately add something to the game


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Nov 4, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> Ok, working on backstory, planning on being a loner for a good portion of my life. Withmy sole rival  being my twin brother, a ranger. I will know the party, but they will just know me as an aquaintance. Working on more complete one now, and am open to suggestions through aim or email





Hey 'g', a quick question---you put none by the hair descriptor on your character sheet---is your gnoll hairless? I have no problem with it if he is, just wanted to be sure before i draw him---btw, does he look like a D&D gnoll or a Warhammer gnoll---either is fine


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 4, 2005)

Scorpionfolke, are we supposed to roll for our mutations randomly or pick from the list and spend the 10 points however we want(+3 cosmetic for free I think??)?

Another question I hope hasn't been asked already (I read the thread but may have missed it): Are Psionics allowed?

Thanks, thats all for now I think.


Edit: Okay, also how about using races from Monte Cook's "Arcana Unearthed"? I am thinking about the Litorians which are Lion like humanoids. Thanks again.


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 4, 2005)

Whoops, no, he isnt hairless. I use the same form for all my charachters and the one i did before that was of a soulknife and wannabe monk. He is covered in brown hair like a normal gnoll, and is a DnD gnoll that, before the equipment, looks much like this.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 7, 2005)

Okay, I posted my first try at a character in the Rogues Gallery. Since I hadn't heard back, I went with the Psionics for now since it didn't say anywhere that you weren't allowing them. If that's wrong, then I'll change the character to a Wizard or Sorcerer.

I went with a Githyanki for my race. Again, if you don't want to allow this then let me know and I'll find something to change it to.

Since it looks like others chose their mutations, so I am in the process of doing that. I picked my 3 cosmetic mutations already and I'm trying to spend my other 10 regular mutation points still and will post them when done.

If any of this is wrong then let me know and I'll make adjustments as needed. Thanks, and I am looking forward to starting this adventure!

*Edit: Okay, looking back at the original list of mutations I see one I need to ask about: Dual Brains! Please let me know what this is so I can consider it for my PC. Thanks!
**Later edit: Alright, found the info on Dual Brains in the Zip file on page 2 of the thread so I don't need that anymore.


----------



## ikazuchi (Nov 7, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> we could almost turn him into nightcrawler




That actually hadn't entered my head, but yeah, he DOES kinda end up looking like him, huh? And the personality I've been working on in my head for Jak does kind of line of with ol' Kurt.

A very confused and stressed Nightcrawler, and one more willing to knife someone in a dark alley.


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Nov 7, 2005)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Scorpionfolke, are we supposed to roll for our mutations randomly or pick from the list and spend the 10 points however we want(+3 cosmetic for free I think??)?
> 
> Another question I hope hasn't been asked already (I read the thread but may have missed it): Are Psionics allowed?
> 
> ...




pick your mutations

sorry, no to psionics

you can use the litorrian, though i do like your githyanki


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 9, 2005)

Okay, I have revised my character to remove the psionics. She is now a sorceress instead of a Psion. Slightly changed her appearence as well as adding a basic idea for her history in the rogues gallery.

So do we have enough to get started now or are we waiting for more characters? And if we need more characters and it's allowed, I could play another one. I'd be interested in a warforged but I have no info on them due to lack of Ebberon books.


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Nov 9, 2005)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Okay, I have revised my character to remove the psionics. She is now a sorceress instead of a Psion. Slightly changed her appearence as well as adding a basic idea for her history in the rogues gallery.
> 
> So do we have enough to get started now or are we waiting for more characters? And if we need more characters and it's allowed, I could play another one. I'd be interested in a warforged but I have no info on them due to lack of Ebberon books.





I'll be going w/those we have---I've been delayed a bit by working on yall's back history & having to deal w/the emotions that come with signing the divorce papers & learning that my exwife  & daughter are going to be moving to the Virgin Islands making it very hard for me to see her since I'll be stuck in alabama  

Anyway, I do hope to get the game going this week, just bear w/me  

also, phoenix, your githyanki girl will have 3 class levels---the LA is being worked off via expierience point penalties


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 10, 2005)

Great! Looking forward to getting started but just do what ya can when ya can and don't worry about us. Sorry to hear about your daughter being so far away.

Great to hear that my gal will have 3 levels! I might actually survive now! 

I'll go level her up and revise that in the Rogue's Gallery now.


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey guys, wanted to let you know that I havent abandon yall---I'll be without distractions over the weekend & I'll finish the write ups of yalls characters & hopefully get the sketches of 'em done as well  

I'll be back Tuesday & barring any problems, will get the mutant mayhem going!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 12, 2005)

Sounds good Scorpionfollke!

Just to let'cha know, I added more to my Rogues Gallery entry about her personality and a look into her possible future as far as a PRC. Also changed her appearance a few days back when I switched her from the Psion to the Sorceress. Now her armor and horns are more like a Red Dragons in preperation for her eventually becoming a half-dragon through the Dragon Disciple PRC.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 18, 2005)

Hope I don't seem pushy or anything, but I was just wondering if things were about ready to roll here or not. Not mad at all, just anxious to get playing and enjoy the mutant meyhem!


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Nov 18, 2005)

your not bein pushy
anyway, works been slammin me & I've been tryin to spend as much time w/me daughter before she travels to the virgin islands---fortunately, i'll son have a computer at home that will allow me to regulary post---though i do hope for a lull at weork to at least get the game at least started


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to all you Mutants!!


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Nov 28, 2005)

happy holidaze to all---I'll son be moved in to my lonely bachelor home & we'll get this mutated ball rollin!


----------



## ikazuchi (Nov 28, 2005)

No worries on the delay. I'm sure will dive right in when you're ready.


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Dec 10, 2005)

*Gettun It Started*

I'm finally at my home w/a computer! While its only dial up, it sure beats not being able to get on at all!

In just a bit, I'm going to play my first face to face game in over 10 years! I cant wait!   
When I get home afterwards, I'll post the intro to the game start (including what yall were doing there) & then we'll get a movin~  

so sound up if u waited for the game!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, yeah, I'll take a couple more players too.


----------



## ikazuchi (Dec 10, 2005)

*Still Here*

Still here and can't wait to start!


----------



## Einan (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm still here!

Einan


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 11, 2005)

Ready and waiting anxiously to get mutated!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 11, 2005)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Ready and waiting anxiously to get mutated!




Ditto!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Scorpionfolke!

Could you just let us know what or characters remember from their abduction?
This way, woul could start a game thread and just role play our interactions untill you're ready to post.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Dec 15, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Scorpionfolke!
> 
> Could you just let us know what or characters remember from their abduction?
> This way, woul could start a game thread and just role play our interactions untill you're ready to post.
> ...



yap I hope to get at least part of that up tonight----I've been typing here & there trying to get it done, but damn, I suck at typing  but anyway, I'll get up at least what had yall in Q'barra pissin off the local reptile population  in what seemed a simple recovery of an art object of less than pleasant appearance


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 19, 2005)

Eagerly awaiting the start of this game. Can't wait to have a thread up to at least start role-playing some inside our cell before getting out. Hope this gets rolling soon so we can start enjoying these funky characters and their adventures!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hiya!

Just bumping this back to the top and hoping to hear some word of this getting started soon. I know it's the holidays for most people and won't get seriously concerned till after the new year, but I am starting to get worried here.


----------

